# Need a couple members. Warren/Columbia co



## Warrenco (May 16, 2017)

387 acres in Columbia co and 300 acres in warren co , one club. Can hunt either track. 12 members total, $605 per, wife kids ok. 

Call Doug Nelson 706-513-6544 or me 706-513-4469


----------



## Warrenco (May 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Warrenco (May 30, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Jakeh2607 (Jun 11, 2017)

How many members? And any ducks or upland bird?


----------



## creasyjt (Jul 11, 2017)

*filled?*

spots filled yet?


----------



## BigBrett (Jul 14, 2017)

Still looking?


----------

